# Car keyed, what fun



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

For what reason, I'm not sure, but my car was keyed several times on the passenger side. Right rear fender and both passenger doors. I guess I'll try Langka with my touch-up paint. If I mess up, and decide to shell out money for a professional repair job, will it make a difference whether I tried to fix it myself initially? I mean, if they have to repaint, no biggie, right? So I might as well try fixing it myself first?

Also, what's the difference whether it breaks clear coat or not, down to primer or not, metal or not, etc.? And how do you tell? Shouldn't any scratch break clear coat? I thought clear coat was the top-most layer, then paint underneath, then primer (which is white?), then metal (not sure of the color of the metal used, gray maybe?).

Too bad I don't have sand paper, a PC orbital buffer, and all that. Hopefully Langka will help, though.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Damn, that sucks!!!!!!

You can try and fix it yourself, of just get it fixed under your auto insurance.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

swchang said:


> For what reason, I'm not sure, but my car was keyed several times on the passenger side. Right rear fender and both passenger doors. I guess I'll try Langka with my touch-up paint. If I mess up, and decide to shell out money for a professional repair job, will it make a difference whether I tried to fix it myself initially? I mean, if they have to repaint, no biggie, right? So I might as well try fixing it myself first?
> 
> Also, what's the difference whether it breaks clear coat or not, down to primer or not, metal or not, etc.? And how do you tell? Shouldn't any scratch break clear coat? I thought clear coat was the top-most layer, then paint underneath, then primer (which is white?), then metal (not sure of the color of the metal used, gray maybe?).
> 
> Too bad I don't have sand paper, a PC orbital buffer, and all that. Hopefully Langka will help, though.


 :jawdrop: I'm really sorry to hear that. I agree, it doesn't hurt to try and fix it yourself.........what's the worse that could happen. You are right in your assumption, clear, paint, primer, and then metal. In the worst case, you can do like operknockity suggested and file a claim with your insurance. :thumbup: Just make sure that "you" pick the body shop, and not your insurance company. You may want to start a thread about good body/paint shops in your area.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Paint Scratch / Chip Repair:*

Why repair paint chips and scratches; to improve the vehicles appearance, to prepare vehicle for lease return, increase retail value and to protect the vehicle from further damage. Chips and scratches aren't just aesthetically unpleasing, the exposed metal underneath may be prone to rusting or additional chipping. Fixing these spots with touch-up paint is an easy step in protecting your investment-
1.Apply isopropyl alcohol (ISP) to a q-tip and dab on the rock chip or scratch a few times. 
2.Take a clean towel and dry the paint chip. 
3.With a utility knife cut the paint around the edge of the chip, the edge of the paint chip indentation will be slightly higher than the surrounding area and/or the edge of the chipped area may have separated from the metal surface or there could be some wax/dirt in the area or the paint may have oxidized on the edges (it is not absolutely necessary, but it does improve the results and will avoid leaving a dark outline) 
4.Angle your blade toward the centre of the chip and press down gently. Work slowly and carefully, removing a small piece at a time, it's not necessary to remove a lot of material. Clean the area with isopropyl alcohol (IPA) again and allow to dry. 
5.With painters masking tape cover the area surrounding the rust spot
6.Use 3000 grit finishing paper and sanding block to remove the rust 
7.Use an AutoSharp paint pen (http://www.autosharppen.com) colour matched to your vehicle. The pen itself is very easy to use. You simply shake it, depress the felt tip a few times to start the paint flow, and then begin to "colour" paint into the damaged areas, much like you would highlight a section of text in a book. 
8.Do not to try to fix the chip in one application, apply a small amount of paint and allow to dry, repeat over a couple of days. Once the painted area is slightly higher than paint surface, allow to dry. 
9.Once completely dry, using 3000 grit finishing paper and sanding block, level touch-up paint with the surrounding paint surface 
10.If done correctly, you will hardly notice the repair. 
11.Finally apply wax/sealant protection

Alternative products- 
a) Lanka Paint chip and scratch repair technologies - http://www. Langka.com /
http://www.langka.com/blob-eliminator-p-31.html
Langka and Metallic Paint-the reason metallic looks different after using the product is the metallic flakes migrate to the upper level of the paint surface while setting up. To counter this, use the blue sanding card on edge immediately after applying the touch up, like a razor. This will remove most of the touch up while the metallic flakes are still suspended evenly throughout the paint, smearing the excess across the local area. Let dry and use the Langka to wipe away the smear tail left across the original (OME) paint.

b) A system called Sprayless Scratch Repair http://www.magictouchinc.com/

c) AutoSharp pen the pen itself is very easy to use. You simply shake it, depress the felt tip a few times to start the paint flow, and then begin to "colour" paint into the damaged areas, much like you would highlight a section of text in a book. http://www.autosharppen.com/

d) Final Touch is a unique restoration process designed to dramatically increase the quality of traditional "touch up" results. Restore your car in 15-30 minutes with Final Touch 
http://www.touchup123.com/


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks all. I'm going to try Langka first. I might have to try the clear coat scratch product they have, since the keying isn't uniformly deep. I'll try to take a pic and post it later.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Someone keyed my car last month. It was phone numbers keyed. Good thing it did not reach the primer. I was able to take it off using Scratch-X.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

amt7565 said:


> Someone keyed my car last month. It was phone numbers keyed. Good thing it did not reach the primer. I was able to take it off using Scratch-X.


Did you dial the phone #s to see who answered ?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

amt7565 said:


> Someone keyed my car last month. It was phone numbers keyed. Good thing it did not reach the primer. I was able to take it off using Scratch-X.


So how exactly does one tell how deep the scratch reaches, whether primer, metal, whatever?


----------



## 320iFunCar (Nov 14, 2005)

swchang said:


> So how exactly does one tell how deep the scratch reaches, whether primer, metal, whatever?


Basically, you look at what seems to be the bottom material; steel (grayish, shiny at first then rusty if left a while), or the primer (mostly gray, but soft not like the steel), or the color coat, or the clear coat if only lightly scuffed.

Keying SUCKS :bawling: :thumbdwn: 
I just got keyed last night, and I'm still in a pissy mood over it. Mine was a downward key impact with 2 chips taken out, and slight dents made. Down to the metal. I'll have to check with a magnifying glass.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

320iFunCar said:


> Basically, you look at what seems to be the bottom material; steel (grayish, shiny at first then rusty if left a while), or the primer (mostly gray, but soft not like the steel), or the color coat, or the clear coat if only lightly scuffed.
> 
> Keying SUCKS :bawling: :thumbdwn:
> I just got keyed last night, and I'm still in a pissy mood over it. Mine was a downward key impact with 2 chips taken out, and slight dents made. Down to the metal. I'll have to check with a magnifying glass.


Most of my scratches are white, no gray at all. What's that?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

IMO I doubt you will be able to repair the keyed scratches sufficiently. Scratch-X is just a polish with fillers and will not remove deep scratches.


Your 2004 330 ZHP is a expensive car and it would be worth the effort and have the car repaired professionally. Make an insurance claim, if the scratches did not go through the clear coat to the color the body shop should be able to sand and respray clear coat if needed.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> IMO I doubt you will be able to repair the keyed scratches sufficiently. Scratch-X is just a polish with fillers and will not remove deep scratches.
> 
> Your 2004 330 ZHP is a expensive car and it would be worth the effort and have the car repaired professionally. Make an insurance claim, if the scratches did not go through the clear coat to the color the body shop should be able to sand and respray clear coat if needed.


Yeah, I figure I'll give Langka a shot, then if it looks really crappy and I end up in a city that's car-friendly (read: not NYC), then I'll go ahead and do that. How much would a repaint of the right rear fender and both passenger door panels cost? I might go ahead and have the dings taken out as well if insurance covers it all without raising rates too much.

BTW, anyone used Langka before? Am I supposed to blob the touch-up paint and use the clear coat layer, and THEN use the blob remover? Do I skip the clear coat? Does this work if the scratch/keying goes down to the primer, or only if it just goes down to the paint? Would I need to buy some touch-up primer to layer? :dunno:

Vandals, especially senseless ones... :tsk:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

swchang said:


> Yeah, I figure I'll give Langka a shot, then if it looks really crappy and I end up in a city that's car-friendly (read: not NYC), then I'll go ahead and do that. How much would a repaint of the right rear fender and both passenger door panels cost? I might go ahead and have the dings taken out as well if insurance covers it all without raising rates too much.
> 
> BTW, anyone used Langka before? Am I supposed to blob the touch-up paint and use the clear coat layer, and THEN use the blob remover? Do I skip the clear coat? Does this work if the scratch/keying goes down to the primer, or only if it just goes down to the paint? Would I need to buy some touch-up primer to layer? :dunno:
> 
> Vandals, especially senseless ones... :tsk:


If they don't need to respray or touch up the color my guess it would be much cheaper to sand and touch up the clearcoat, yeah might as well have them take out the dings.


----------



## misschrnc (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to the club of "I have a badass bimmer and ur jealous" Hi i have a brand spanking new e-90 no plates, and last week my driver front door was keyed. I dunno if you've seen some of my posts but i cannot just fix it myself. I took my car to the dealership and i'm debating which paint i should use. Either Glasurit or Spies Heckor, they are both from Germany. But from all these wonderful forums i think i mite go for Spies. But ya... kinda glad i'm not the only one hated on. hehe... but ya hang in there, i guess put touch up paint but if u can't stand it, just re paint it.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just joined the "keyed" club last night......... .......while my car was parked in the $30 valet lot. Now I'm trying to think of or find the path of least cost with the "best" quality. The "whole" trunk was keyed in several spots.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

wwb4 said:


> Just joined the "keyed" club last night......... .......while my car was parked in the $30 valet lot. Now I'm trying to think of or find the path of least cost with the "best" quality. The "whole" trunk was keyed in several spots.


Call the valet company and tell them what occured. By using a valet, the valet insurance covers the cost of all accidents/keying while under their auspice.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

swchang said:


> For what reason, I'm not sure, but my car was keyed several times on the passenger side. Right rear fender and both passenger doors. I guess I'll try Langka with my touch-up paint. If I mess up, and decide to shell out money for a professional repair job, will it make a difference whether I tried to fix it myself initially? I mean, if they have to repaint, no biggie, right? So I might as well try fixing it myself first?
> 
> Also, what's the difference whether it breaks clear coat or not, down to primer or not, metal or not, etc.? And how do you tell? Shouldn't any scratch break clear coat? I thought clear coat was the top-most layer, then paint underneath, then primer (which is white?), then metal (not sure of the color of the metal used, gray maybe?).
> 
> Too bad I don't have sand paper, a PC orbital buffer, and all that. Hopefully Langka will help, though.


Sorry man.... know how crappy it is. Good luck and get it fixed sooner than later.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

wheel-man said:


> Call the valet company and tell them what occured. By using a valet, the valet insurance covers the cost of all accidents/keying while under their auspice.


Thanks for the suggestion/advice. That actually had completely slipped my mind. I just left a message with the president of the valet company to call me back so that we can discuss this matter. We'll see where things go.......I'll make sure to keep all of you guys posted on the outcome/results.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion/advice. That actually had completely slipped my mind. I just a message with the president of the valet company to call me back so that we can discuss this matter. We'll see where things go.......I'll make sure to keep all of you guys posted on the outcome/results.


Sorry to here that you had to join the "got keyed club." Reminds me of "mile high club" but not as cool, sadly.

I'd be curious to know how this turns out. My old car was hit when I parked it using valet and only noticed after when I was getting. I called the place expecting the "we can't do anything about it since you've left" which I did recieve. Didn't do much about if after he said that since it was an older car and the scratches weren't deep. I'm pretty sure had it been my new car, I wouldn't have given in so fast.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

mapsbmw said:


> Sorry to here that you had to join the "got keyed club." Reminds me of "mile high club" but not as cool, sadly.
> 
> I'd be curious to know how this turns out. My old car was hit when I parked it using valet and only noticed after when I was getting. I called the place expecting the "we can't do anything about it since you've left" which I did recieve. Didn't do much about if after he said that since it was an older car and the scratches weren't deep. I'm pretty sure had it been my new car, I wouldn't have given in so fast.


Definitely make sure to keep you posted.......if I can get the valet company to pay for it......that would be the best alternative......however I'll see how things go.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Definitely make sure to keep you posted.......if I can get the valet company to pay for it......that would be the best alternative......however I'll see how things go.


Still got the valet ticket? You may find that it disclaims all liability for damage. Such disclaimers are not always effective, but that's often the first response you get in such situations. Worse, fixing it yourself is likely to be less expensive than hiring a lawyer to straighten them out.


----------



## eraserhead (Feb 5, 2006)

I just completed my 1 st langka repair. A 2 inch area with a series of deep chips. I put touch up paint every half hour with a very fine paint brush. I did about 10 coats. Waited about a week then used langka to flatten. It is way better, but far from perfect. But, a couple of things I realized is very important. 1- no matter how much temptation put very light coats, don't try to cover with one layer.2- wait more than a few days, otherwise langka takes off the touch up paint easily. It took of some of mine after a week of drying and a tons of coats. 3-make sure you clean the area well with alcohol before touch up.


----------



## beemster (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow that really sucks. I can't believe the number of guys here that have been keyed. I thought that was usally an old girlfriend or jealous boyfriend that did that sh$t. I can't believe people (and I use that word loosely) would do that to a perfect strangers car for no reason. WTF. I have a couple of small scratches in the hood of my car from the previous owner that drive me nuts and there are barely visible.
Good luck guys. I would have them professional done myself.


----------



## eraserhead (Feb 5, 2006)

I am suprised by the number of keying incidents as well. I mean I am trying to picture it. Someone just walking and then they say to themselves "let me key this bmw, because I am pissed at him for having that car. I don't care how he will feel when he sees it. I don't care that I am basically doing this for no reason whatsoever" I mean a person like this is not a bad person, He is downright evil and dumb. I guess the key word here is dumb. So many dumb people around....


----------



## Chuckycheese (Feb 26, 2006)

*Mean*

It's hard to imagine why anyone would be so mean. If anyone keyed my new 325xi, I don't think I could sleep for a week. A couple of years ago, my friend got his BMW keyed.....while he was sitting in it!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Haven't been to the 'fest in a while, and this isn't really the first thing I'd have liked to read... wwb4, any resolution yet?

I tried Langka just to cover up some of the scratches. I actually was unable to rub any of the touch up paint off afterwards. It looked horrible. Maybe I did something wrong? :dunno: 

I recently got my car back from Wagonwork for the paint job. I guess it looks pretty good, but there are some aspects of the experience that have left a sour taste in my mouth. I'm still trying to resolve them, but will post my pros and cons about the shop afterwards.


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

Post some pics (before/after). I also got keyed sometime ago, I just haven't gotten around to having this fixed myself.  

I'd be interested in seeing your results...


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Its not just BMW's..*

Any kind of pricey auto is a target.
Crackheads and losers who have imbibed a bit too much and are in a bad mood seem to be the usual suspects, but scorned women rank a close second. 
What you have worked hard to achieve in their eyes makes them very angry and resentful that they don't have what you have. ( damn thats wordy)
Anyhow..... Keying sucks.


----------



## foka2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Just got keyed!*

Not even a week old, at lest to me, '07 335i sedan, in previously - Mint condition, just got keyed, in my employee lot! This really sucks! I'm pissed! The scratch is not deep, but is long, and on the drivers side. Mostly thrugh the top coat, and may be buffed out with some clear coat, I hope. It just amazes me, that someone could be so spiteful, or jealous of another persons property, as to damage and deface it! Maybe the no plates, nice Bimmer is a magnet for vandals!


----------

